# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Intelligent Retail Lab (IRL), Walmart's in-store AI Lab, Hoboken, New Jersey and Levittown, New York, USA

## Airicist

corporate.walmart.com/IRL

intelligentretaillab.com

facebook.com/Walmart4184

linkedin.com/company/intelligentretaillab

medium.com/intelligentretaillab

----------


## Airicist

"Walmart’s New Intelligent Retail Lab Shows a Glimpse into the Future of Retail, IRL"

by Matt Smith
April 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Walmart unveils an AI-powered store of the future, now open to the public"

by Sarah Perez
April 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Walmart launches 'intelligent' lab in Long Island to monitor stores

Published on Apr 25, 2019




> Who's minding the store? In the not-too-distant future it could be cameras and sensors that can tell almost instantly when bruised bananas need to be swapped for fresh ones and more cash registers need to open before lines get too long. Walmart, which faces fierce competition from Amazon and other online retailers, is experimenting with digitizing its physical stores to manage them more efficiently, keep costs under control and make the shopping experience more pleasant. On Thursday, the retail giant will open its Intelligent Retail Lab inside a 50,000-square-foot Neighborhood Market grocery store on Long Island.

----------

